# From Peasants To Heros Occ



## Ivellious (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm thinking of starting a new campaign (yes, I mean campaign as in start 1st lvl and go as high as possible) But the thing is, I don't want the pcs to start in the normal heroic classes (fighter, mage, anything from anywhere just about) What I want to do is have the pcs start as as things like commoners, expert, warriors, and things of that nature for lvl 1 (yes you can go to other classes later, and I won't count an exp pentaly for multiclassing on your first lvl class or favored class.)  My idea is that the pcs start in a small town, and I do mean small as in everyone knows everyone, and unless it's a closely guarded secret everyone knows everything about everyone.  If anyone is up for such a campaign then it's 3d6 drop using invisble castle (here's the site if you need it http://invisiblecastle.com/)  and you get max the gold the class can have.  Other than that there are no rules for character creation.  If someone
wants to be a priest, then I'll have to make the class cause it's not found in the dmg, unless there is such a class out there already.  Post if your intersted, and I'll be taking up to 6 characters.


----------



## moritheil (Mar 7, 2007)

Just a quick note - the main problem with NPC-classed PCs is that commoners get hosed.  Experts and warriors (and possibly aristocrats) are OK, but really, commoners don't get anything that can compete with them.

Andy Collins mentioned a similar problem when he ran a campaign with a similar concept, and ultimately decided to rework existing PC classes for the starting portion of his campaign.

Good luck!


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks, and after looking at his idea, I think I will switch to that, simply because the commoner is pretty weak, and it would be no fun everyone picking the warrior or adept.

Alright so the idea is now everyone will start at apprentice-level characters instead of picking an npc class.  But other than that, things are still the same expect your first lvl class does count against multiclassing


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd probably be interested in playing this...it harkens back to the 1E days of "0-level PCs" and the adventure Treasure Hunt, which I always liked.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 8, 2007)

This sounds like fun, I'll have to submit a character.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds fun. heck I'da played a commoner! Count me in as well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

I'd love to get in on this. Will be submitting a character shortly.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 8, 2007)

In the character creation guidelines you say to roll 3d6 drop for ability scores.

What exactly are we supposed to drop? or did you actually mean for us to roll 4d6 and drop the lowest roll.

Also what rules do you have around multiply re-rolls? is there a benchmark result that we need to get higher than (e.g. combined ability mod's of +3 or higher)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was thinking about going a Warlock or maybe a Sorcerer, below are two sets of rolls.

Ability Scores 1st Roll S9 D13 C12 I11 W9 CH14

Ability Scores 2nd Roll S 9 D 14 C 12 I 14 W 11 CH 15


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is my character submission:

[sblock=Olwain, half-elf cleric]OLWAIN	CR 1/2
Male half-elf cleric (apprentice)
NG Medium humanoid (elf)
Age 33
Height 5’ 7”
Weight 184
Init -1; Senses low-light vision; Listen +4, Spot +4
Languages Common, Elven
AC 16, touch 9, flat-footed 16
	(-1 Dex, +5 armor, +2 shield)
hp 5 (1/2 HD) 
Immune sleep
Fort +2, Ref -1, Will +4 (+6 vs. enchantment)
Speed 20 ft. in chain mail (4 squares), base movement 30 ft.
Melee quarterstaff +1 (1d6+1)
Ranged sling -1 (1d4+1)
Base Atk +0; Grp +1
Special Actions rebuke plants 3/day (+3, 2d6), turn undead 3/day (+3, 2d6)
Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 1st):
	1st—bless, entangle (DC 14)
	0—create water, purify food and drink
Deity: [appropriate nature deity]. Domains: Plant
Abilities Str 12, Dex 8, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 16
SQ spontaneous casting (cure spells)
Feats none
Skills Diplomacy +6, Concentration +2, Gather Information +5, Knowledge (nature) +2, Listen +4, Search +1, Spot +4
Possessions combat gear plus chain mail, heavy wooden shield, quarterstaff, sling, 10 bullets, wooden holy symbol, prayer book, 26 gp, 9 sp

Olwain is the child of a revered elf warrior and a humble farmer who was close to the land. Olwain's mother retired when she became pregnant and went to live with Olwain's father among humans for the sake of the child. However, when Olwain was merely 2 his father unexpectedly died of plague, and his elf mother took him to be raised with elves. Among the elves, Olwain never quite fit in. He was clumsy and slow like his father, but his ponderous and reflective nature led him to spend much time contemplating the world around him. His mother always spoke to him of his father's respect for the land and reverence for mother earth. It was this faint and idolized impression of his father that Olwain took to heart when he swore his life to serve nature and protect natural creatures. Since he never fit in with the elves, he left his mother when he reached adulthood and went to learn more about the human side of himself by living with the humans his father had lived with.

Olwain follows an appropriate nature deity from your campaign world, preferably neutral good or neutral in alignment. His domain as an apprentice is Plant. I would prefer for him to have the Animal domain once he reaches 1st level.

Ability Scores The first set was unplayable so I rolled a second set.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is something I used for the start of a campaign where the PCs start with a NPC class then advance as a with normal PC classes:

Advancement from 0th level to 1st level requires 500xp. Keep base hit points from NPC class, but only count Con bonus once (e.g. an expert/rogue would get 6 + 6 + Con bonus for hit points as a first level character). Keep BAB from NPC class (e.g. a warrior/paladin would have a BAB of +2 at first level). Carry over half of base saves from NPC class (e.g. a devotee/monk would have base saves of +3 in all three). Base spells from NPC class carry over to PC class (e.g. a disciple/sorcerer would have 8/4 base spells per day and know 6/3 spells; an apprentice/wizard would be able to cast 6/2 base spells per day and be able to learn 3 plus his Int bonus first level spells).

Suggested NPC classes for PC class:
Barbarian – Warrior
Bard – Expert
Cleric – Acolyte (Spiritual)
Druid – Acolyte (Natural)
Fighter – Warrior
Monk – Devotee
Paladin – Warrior
Ranger – Warrior
Rogue – Expert
Sorcerer – Disciple
Wizard – Apprentice


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 8, 2007)

Q&A Time

Lord_Raven88- what happened was I was originally going to make it 4d6 drop the lowest, but for my campaign idea that would've made characters alot stronger than I wanted to go for. So I edited it back to 3d6, and guess I forgot to take off the drop. I mean, I don't want you all to be weak and puny, but I also want it to be known that you all will not be the "normal" type of adventures.  You should be weaker than normal, and as such I think a combined mod of  atleast 2 should do it.

airwalkrr- He looks great to me, though as deities go......I'm not so great at making any new one so if you want to go ahead, and make one that would fit with your character, than you're free to go ahead and make one.  That also goes for anyone else 

Tailspinner- That's just evil......I don't want to switch again and say everyone has to switch to that, because that would make me look fickle (Though in reality I didn't put alot of thought into this campaign.  It just came to me in the shower) but I know for sure I'll be using that with my table top group.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 8, 2007)

The NPC class adventure _Heroes Are Made, Not Born_ from Goodman Games solves the "commoners get hosed" problem by giving the pregen commoner higher stats (CON, most importantly) than the other pregen characters.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

So will you be using any existing pantheon of gods? Are the ones from the PH ok? I only ask because Ehlonna seems a perfect fit for him.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 8, 2007)

If that's your choice than I don't mind.  Like I said, I'm not great at making my own pantheon so I'm being pretty easy going on deties


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

Ehlonna it is.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Q&A Time
> 
> Lord_Raven88- what happened was I was originally going to make it 4d6 drop the lowest, but for my campaign idea that would've made characters alot stronger than I wanted to go for. So I edited it back to 3d6, and guess I forgot to take off the drop. I mean, I don't want you all to be weak and puny, but I also want it to be known that you all will not be the "normal" type of adventures.  You should be weaker than normal, and as such I think a combined mod of  atleast 2 should do it.



Okay here are my new rolls below using the 3d6 method

8 14 7 5 7 8 -7 mod's   
11 12 13 12 16 12  +7 mod's   

At the moment I seriously toying with the idea of playing a Half -Orc Sorcerer.

Also what sourcebook are availble for us to use.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't have very many rules on source books, though if I don't have it then I'll need a description of whatever you're trying to do.  That said though I've access to alot of book so don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 11, 2007)

Still waiting on character submissions, considering I've only one from airrwalkrr


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd like to play, here's my submission:
[sblock=Sash Chant]Sash's stats 
Sash Chant
male human apprentice (wizard)
NG humanoid
Age 17
Height 5’ 7”
Weight 124
Init +0; Senses: Spot -1, Listen -1
Languages Common, Elven and Celestial
AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 10
(+0 Dex)
hp 4 (1/2 HD, +3 from toughness) 

  Fort -1, Ref +1, Will +3
  Speed 30 ft. 
-Melee quarterstaff -2 (1d6-2)
-Melee dagger -2 (1d4-2)
-Ranged sling +1 (1d4+1)
  Base Atk +0; Grp -2

  wizard Spells Prepared (CL 1st):
1st—Magic Missle, Sleep (save DC: 14)
0—Prestidigitation, Ray of Ice
  Deity: 
  Abilities Str 7 (-2), Dex 12 (+1), Con 8 (-1), Int 16 (+3), Wis 9 (-1), Cha 15 (+2)
  Feats: Toughness
  Skills: Diplomacy +4, Concentration +2, Spellcraft +7, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Craft (intruments) +7, and Perform (flute) +4
Possessions: Spellbook, inkpen, ink, wooden flute, quaterstaff, sling, spell component pouch, robe, satchel, artisan's tools, and dagger [/sblock]
[sblock=backround]Sash is learning the basics of magic from a kindly wizard in town. As the youngest in a line of powerful enchanters, Sash has been sent away from his family to study abroad.  His parents have yet to tell him that his elder couisns, his uncles, aunts, and grandparents are all wizards for a reason.  You see, the family is under curse by a true neutral demi-god: to mantain balance, whenver a Chant is born, an evil counterpart is also born, one who has all the potential of their good twin. And either the Chants learn how to break this curse, or let their line die. But, Sash makes his way, a polite and smiling youth, unawares of the danger he might someday find himself in.[/sblock]
[sblock=appearance] Sash is a short and frail, standing not much taller than 5' 7'', and weighing 118 pounds. He usually wears a faded red robe with several patches at the elbows, on top of a deep green shirt. Although he is such a slight person, he is surprisingly tough, and isn't bothered by cold wheather much at all. His hair is short, ash blond in color, and his eyes are a sparkling hazel. With a disarming grin to match his naivete, Sash has a likeable prescene and personality. Although he is popular around town, Sash believes that this is just the way the world works: everyone treats eachother the way they treat him.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

Double post!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in getting my PC put together for this one.  I still need to put his equipment together, but here you go...


Alonnd, the hunter
NG human male, age 17 (Ranger 1/2)

[sblock=background, appearance and personality]

Alonnd is a young man, living in a small cottage on the edge of the great woods to the north of the village. His father had originally built the dwelling, but passed on several years ago, leaving Alonnd alone in the village. The young man has become adept at doing the upkeep on the place, and has managed well enough the past couple years.

The young man makes his way as a trapper, fisher, a hunter and a harvestor. Familiar with the herbs, mushrooms and other edible growth of the forest, he is a fair cook as well. Chopping wood and chasing his quarry has paid dividends physically; Alonnd is a strong and hearty lad, and quick on his feet. Living by himself has made him withdrawn and taciturn, though. He is a loner at heart, and this makes him somewhat unpopular with the people of the village.

Alonnd stands 5' 11" in height, and is a slim but muscular lad of 164 pounds. He generally dresses in simple but well-made clothing of wool, leather and furs. He's a decent looking fellow, with rugged features and shoulder length blonde hair. His eyes are the green of the forest trees, and his face is often covered with a scruffy beard the same fair color as his hair.

[/sblock]

[sblock=char sheet]

Str	15 (+2)
Dex	17 (+3)
Con	15 (+2)
Int	11 (+0)
Wis	08 (-1)
Cha	09 (-1)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=915104

HP: 7 (1/2 HD)
AC: 17 (10 base + 3 dex + 4 armor)
BAB: +1
Melee +3
Ranged +4

Saves
-Fort +3		(1 base, +2 con)
-Refl +3		(0 base, +3 dex)
-Will -1		(0 base, -1 wis)

Skills
(8 points class + 4 human)
Hide		+5	(2 ranks, + 3 dex)
Listen		+1	(2 ranks, -1 wis)
Move Silently	+5	(2 ranks, +3 dex)
Spot		+1	(2 ranks, -1 wis)
Survival		+3	(4 ranks, -1 wis)

Languages
-Common

Feats
-Track
-Point Blank Shot

Proficient w/light armor, simple weapons and the longbow

Equipment (Still in progress)
-Longbow (75gp)
-40 arrows (2gp)
-Sickle (6gp) (Hatchet)
-Dagger (2gp)
-Chain Shirt (100gp)
-Backpack and basic supplies
-55gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2007)

B-B-B-Bump


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 16, 2007)

Is this game still gonna run?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

Ivellious has been around, but obviously hasn't posted in this thread lately, so I don't know.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 16, 2007)

Ack!  I forgoten about this   It's been kinda hectic, but yeah, if people are up for it, then I'm still game


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Ack!  I forgoten about this





Forgetting your own game? That doesn't bode well for us players!


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 16, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Ack!  I forgoten about this   It's been kinda hectic, but yeah, if people are up for it, then I'm still game




I'm still up for it, sounds like fun.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 17, 2007)

So we have as character submissions so far.

Alonnd, the hunter by Rhun
Sash Chant by TheMagician
Olwain by airwalkrr

All of them look great so far, and we're waiting for 3 more submissions before I even consider starting it


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 17, 2007)

Just a quick question: does Sash get his extra feat and 4 skill points at level 0?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, atleast that's how I see it.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 17, 2007)

'Kay, then. I'll add those now, just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

Ivellious, you may want to change the tag on this thread to "recruiting." At least until it is full and you are ready to start. That way people know you are still looking for players.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 17, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> ...a combined mod of  atleast 2 should do it.




I just noticed this, but I'm not sure quite what you mean. Adding up all of Sash's modifiers, it comes to +1 (-2 + 0 + 2 + 3 + -1 + -1), would that be considdered underpowered for this game, and if so, what am I allowed to do about it?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> I just noticed this, but I'm not sure quite what you mean. Adding up all of Sash's modifiers, it comes to +1 (-2 + 0 + 2 + 3 + -1 + -1), would that be considdered underpowered for this game, and if so, what am I allowed to do about it?





I'm not sure underowered is the right term because your stats are appropriate for you class...but I think Ivellious was saying if you want to reroll and your total mods are under +2 you can. Or maybe he will allow you to adjust a stat up to bring your mods to +2 overall.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 17, 2007)

Nah, you're right, they work for a wizard. I just was wondering if it was something which needed fixing.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Nah, you're right, they work for a wizard. I just was wondering if it was something which needed fixing.





Well, if he'll let you bump your CON to 10 or Wis to 10 to get you to an overall +2, take it. Also, I noticed in your stat block you have the modifier for Dex 12 as +0 and it should be +1...so I actually think you are there anyway.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, I noticed in your stat block you have the modifier for Dex 12 as +0 and it should be +1...so I actually think you are there anyway.




Oh. Well, in that case, never mind. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for working it out on your own guys,  make my life easier lol


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello just letting you know that i'm still here.

At the moment I'm working my way thru a Whisper Gnome Rogue called Dash Bremin.  

My basic idea is that he was orphaned while young.  Since the local elders were unsure as to where his family came from, he was adopted out to a local family.

Dash is a quiet young gnome who mostly keeps to himself, Dash has shown an aptitude for skulking about and working with traps. 

I should be able to post the completed character sheet tomorrow night.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds good Raven


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 20, 2007)

Below is my character submission

[sblock=Brandon Smith, Human Hex Blade]BRANDON CR 1/2
Male human hex blade (apprentice)
N Medium humanoid 
Age 17
Height 6’ 10”
Weight 250
Init +1; Senses Listen +0, Search +1, Spot +0
Languages Common, ?
AC 13, touch 11, flat-footed 12
 (+1 Dex, +2 armor)
hp 6 (1/2 HD) 
Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1 
Speed 30 ft. in studded leather (6 squares).
Melee great axe +4 (1d12+4)
Base Atk +1; Grp +4
Special Actions hexblade curse 1/day
Abilities Str 16, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 13
Feats ?
Skills Bluff +3, Concentration +2, Craft(Carpentry) +3, Diplomacy +2, Intimidate +3, Ride +2.
Possessions: studded  leather, great axe.

Brandon was orphaned as a baby and left in the care of a local childless couple.  Brandon's early life was filled with love and happiness, all of that changed when Brandon started to undergo puberty.  Strange things started to happen around Brandon when he got mad, people became clumsy, and fumble-footed and bad luck and accidents began to plague those who angered him.  

All of this culminated on one fateful night when Brandon walked out of the house after a heated fight with his parents.  Little did Brandon know that that would be the last time he'd see his parents alive.  While Brandon spent the night sleeping in the barn a freak 'accident' caused a fire to start which resulted in the death of his parents while they slept.

Ever since the fire most of the village folk have treated Brandon with something akin to suspicion.  Dark glances and whispered words seem to follow wherever he goes.  Parents and children alike began to shun the boy, and little has changed over the past four years.  

Rumours abound regarding the tragedy of that night, Brandon's 'fell' parentage, and the nature of Brandon's weekly visits to the local Wizard.

Brandon's only solace from his inner demons and outer ostracism has come from two sources.  Firstly he has come to love the Carpenters family who took him in as not only as an apprentice but also as a surrogate son, and he has discovered a joy he never thought possible through his growing skills in carpentry.  And Secondly he has come to love and respect the kindly local Wizard who has helped him to not only understand but taught him how to control the powers he has been blessed with.

~~~~

Over the past four years Brandon has come into his adult growth and strength.  Brandon now towers over all in the village and there are few who can match or surpass Brandon's prodigious strength.  Recently Brandon began training with the local militia and has shown a natural skill for the warrior arts.  Brandon has adopted the use of a mighty great axe which is both useful in his frequent forays into the forest (in search of suitable lumber) as well as a deadly means of protection.

Brandon has recently noticed that many of the girls in the village have started to take an interest in him, while Brandon is interested in those of the opposite sex he is a bit perplexed as to why the supposed good girls of the village would be interested in the village bad boy.  While Brandon has had a few late-night liaison's with some of the village girls, nothing serious has developed as he has been unable to allow himself to fully open up to form any lasting relationship.  

Appearance:
Brandon is a handsome young man who possesses finely chiselled features sapphire coloured eyes, shoulder length black hair and is deeply tan from spending hours in the sun.  Brandon is a towering 6'10" tall and has a massively muscled and well defined body from hours of hard labour.  In rare moments when Brandon is able to put aside his personal demons he shows  a warm engaging smile and a thunderous laugh.

Personality:
Brandon is guarded in most of his dealings with others, rarely giving away any sign of his thoughts, feelings or the inner turmoil that lies just below his calm surface.  Not wanting to inadvertently hurt or be hurt by others Brandon tries to keep others at arms length, which makes it differcult to get to know or to get close to him.

The events surrounding the deaths of his adoptive parents and the subsequent treatment of most of the village folk have left a deep impact upon the young man which has left him with a smouldering  sense of resentment and anger at the unfair treatment.  This often manifest as bitter sarcasm and an attitude bordering on insolence to those who've treated him so.  

Brandon's behaviour is markedly different to the few that have managed to get close to him and gain his trust.

Ability Scores[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 20, 2007)

He looks good to me, but why did you switch to a hexblade?  Just curious


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> He looks good to me, but why did you switch to a hexblade?  Just curious



Well I always wanted to play a character who was bit of an outcast.  That's why I first thought about going a Half Orc or a Whisper Gnome.  

Then I was looking thru the Comp Warrior and I read the Hex Blade class for the first time, and I was inspired.  I don't usually play fighter types and infact I think the Duskblade is a better fighter/wizard combo but since I was inspired I figured it was better to go something that I'll really enjot RPGing instead of min/maxing and going the Duskblade.  

Also I've updated Brandon's background with a little more info. Other than that there are only a few details to finalise.  BTW what is the starting gold for a Hex Blade apprentice.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd average it out between a fighter's and a sorcerer's gold meaning 18 gold to start with


----------



## QuaziquestGM (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you still looking for players?  If so I would like to play an adept, aristocrat, or perhaps mageright. If those don't work, I'd be happy starting as a commoner.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep still looking for player


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 22, 2007)

If you're looking for two, I'll try to get a submission in tomorrow (all books are at home, but I probably can't post from there, and can't access the SRD at work).

BTW, don't Rogues get the short end of the stick if you're starting as a commoner/expert?


----------



## QuaziquestGM (Mar 22, 2007)

how do you do that hidden button thing?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2007)

We aren't using the NPC classes for this game...if you go read through the thread, you'll figure out how everything is being handled.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2007)

QuaziquestGM said:
			
		

> how do you do that hidden button thing?





[sblock=You mean this?]

You just do {sblock}Your text here{/sblock} except that you use [] instead of {}. 

[/sblock]


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking at Lord Raven's submission, I noticed the kindly local wizard in there a few times. Maybe it could be the same one who looks after Sash? Sash and Brandon may know each other fairly well already.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 23, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Looking at Lord Raven's submission, I noticed the kindly local wizard in there a few times. Maybe it could be the same one who looks after Sash? Sash and Brandon may know each other fairly well already.



It would make sense that the two of us would know each other. If sash was open minded regarding Brandons abilities and the rumours circuating about him, then he could have formed a cautious friendship with Sash.

BTW Brandon wouldn't want others to know the real reasons for his visits to the Wizard as it's a deeply personal 'problem'.  So Sash might have an inkling of what Brandon and his Master are up to, but he wouldn't know for sure unless Brandon actually told him.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 23, 2007)

I will say that you all start out in the same village of Oakbrust, and that you all have been there for sometime, though if you moved in or was rasied their is totally up to you


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> We aren't using the NPC classes for this game...if you go read through the thread, you'll figure out how everything is being handled.



My bad.

So, are character submissions still being looked at?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> My bad.
> 
> So, are character submissions still being looked at?





I believe Ivellious is still looking for a couple more players.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 24, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I believe Ivellious is still looking for a couple more players.




Correct, this way the game is still still balanced since you're all lower lvl than lvl 1


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 24, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> It would make sense that the two of us would know each other. If sash was open minded regarding Brandons abilities and the rumours circuating about him, then he could have formed a cautious friendship with Sash.
> 
> BTW Brandon wouldn't want others to know the real reasons for his visits to the Wizard as it's a deeply personal 'problem'.  So Sash might have an inkling of what Brandon and his Master are up to, but he wouldn't know for sure unless Brandon actually told him.




Well, it wouldn't be in Sash's nature to be antagonistic towards anyone, so they'd probably be friends. And, although Sash lives with the wizard, well, with a wisdom of 9, he probably dosen't have any idea what it is that Brandon can do.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 25, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Well, it wouldn't be in Sash's nature to be antagonistic towards anyone, so they'd probably be friends. And, although Sash lives with the wizard, well, with a wisdom of 9, he probably dosen't have any idea what it is that Brandon can do.



Brandon is a good friend to have, as he's had a rough upbringing he'd be quickly to look out for those who might be picked on.  So lets assume that Brandon  and Sash have a cautious but budding friendship.  So feel free to call him Brand


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2007)

Alonnd is something of a loner...he may know the other PCs, but he generally keeps to himself. He prefers to spend his time at home or out hunting as opposed to milling about the village.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe Sash has seen him gathering spell components in the woods.

Oh, and just in case it's important, I spruced up Sash's backround a bit. He's still the wizard's apprentice, only now, his family is cursed... it could make some hooks for later.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 26, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Maybe Sash has seen him gathering spell components in the woods.
> 
> Oh, and just in case it's important, I spruced up Sash's backround a bit. He's still the wizard's apprentice, only now, his family is cursed... it could make some hooks for later.



Brandon doesn't use spell components. But he does pay a visit to your master once a week to deliver 'firewood', he tends to spend about an hour on each occasion locked away with Sash's master.  So Sash and Brandon would see each other fairly regularly, and this is probably how there friendship first got started.


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 28, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Brandon doesn't use spell components. But he does pay a visit to your master once a week to deliver 'firewood', he tends to spend about an hour on each occasion locked away with Sash's master.  So Sash and Brandon would see each other fairly regularly, and this is probably how there friendship first got started.




Yeah, that sounds good (the 'firewood', anyway). I meant that maybe he's seen Alrond, while he (Sash, that is) was out getting spell components for his master.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Mar 28, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Yeah, that sounds good (the 'firewood', anyway). I meant that maybe he's seen Alrond, while he (Sash, that is) was out getting spell components for his master.



It's possible, once or twice a month Brandon goes out to the forest to harvest some trees for his master the carpenter.  Lets assume that Sash sometimes tags along and looks for spell components at the same time.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 28, 2007)

Still looking for character submissions


----------



## TheMagician (Mar 30, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> It's possible, once or twice a month Brandon goes out to the forest to harvest some trees for his master the carpenter.  Lets assume that Sash sometimes tags along and looks for spell components at the same time.




Yeah, but maybe more like they bump into each other often: Sash wouldn't be content to tag along, I think he's more independant. 
 Since he's got a high charisma, I'm still working on an interperatation for it, but all the same, Sash would probably be a leader, not a follower. (I don't know if I posted this in this thread or another, but I'm sort of new to roleplaying and charcter history in general: my group hasn't got much interest in that sort of thing, so I'm new at this   )

Edit: as to the wood, Sash makes instruments as a hobby, he might get some timber at the carpenter's shop every now and again, so he's probably got a solid friendship with Brandon.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

I know I let this drop off awhile longer than it should've.  Just kinda hoping to get more players to join, but I'm going to go ahead and start, and hopefully this will turn out to be a fun game

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3431291#post3431291


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

crap.. wrong thread LOL.... sorry all LOL


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2007)

Now that I'm out from under a mountain of work, I'd like to throw in a concept. Maybe a warlock, since that doesn't appear taken anymore. I'll have looksee and come up w/ something soon if that's fine.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Andor (Apr 2, 2007)

If you still have an open spot after the warlock I'd be interested in playing an Artificer, as sort of a semi-mystical village smith. I'll take a look at the apprentice rules and see if I can figure out how to make a 1/2 Artificer.


----------



## Andor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Apprentice Smith*

*Weyland Smith*
[Sblock=Details]
Weyland Smith
1/2 Level Male Human Artificer

Str 17
Dex 10
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 8
Chr 12

HP 4

Skills:
Craft (Weaponsmithing) 4+2=6
Craft (Armorsmithing) 4+2=6
Use Magic Device 4+1=5
Search 4+2=6
Open Lock 4+0=4
Disable Device 4+0=4
Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) 4+2=6

Feats:
Scribe Scroll
Improved Unarmed Strike

Infusions: 3/day

Wagon 70gp
2 Mules 16gp
Artisans Tools 5gp
Scale Armor 50gp
Hvy Wood Shield 7gp
Hvy Mace 12gp

40 gp

Weyland is new to Oakbrust, a journeyman smith practicing to become a master. He is a good-natured fellow, although he does have a fondness for brawling and seems to be a bit touchy about his apperance. A short fellow whose hugely muscled smith build gives him a squat apperance which make him look more than a bit dwarven, although he still has the beardless cheeks of youth. 

Appearance: 5'4" 170# Short brown hair, grey eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's Ty. For his 1/2 level, I just gave him _eldritch blast_; he'll get his other invocation at full 1st.
[sblock=Ty, Warlock 1/2]
*Tybalt "Ty" Arahan (CR 1/2)* (-500 XP)
CG Male human warlock 1/2
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen -1, Spot -1
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 15, touch 11, flat-footed 14; +4 armor, +1 Dex
*hp* 3 (1/2 HD)
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +1, *Will* +0; +3 Will vs. enchantment
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Ranged* _eldritch blast_ +1 (1d6)
*Melee* club -1 (1d6-1)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 13, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 9, Cha 18
*Feats* Fey Heritage
*Skills* Bluff +6, Disguise +6, Sense Motive +1, Use Magic Device +6
*Possessions*  club, chain shirt, sunrod, traveler's outfit, 58 gp; 30 lbs. (light load)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Fey Heritage* (Complete Mage) +3 on Will save vs. enchantment
[sblock=Advancement]*L1/2->Warlock 1/2* HP 3 (1d6/2) SP:  (2x2+1x2+1x2)
Skills Bluff +2, Disguise +2, Sense Motive +2, Use Magic Device +2
Abilities: Str 9, Dex 13, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 9, Cha 18
Feats: Fey Heritage (Human bonus)[/sblock][/sblock]*Background*
The Arahan family was one of the most respected Oakburst: As owners of the general store, they prospered and filled a needed function in the small town. They were quiet but did their part. One child they had---a quiet, spooky boy they named Tybalt, after a distant ancestor of Mahrey Arahan. As a young boy, Tybalt was callow and pale, never speaking.

That all changed the day the odd Druid came to town.

It was ten years ago now, when Tybalt was but six. For whatever reason, after the Druid passed through, the young lad---who had not even laid eyes on the druid---vanished. Walked into the woods by himself. Search parties were sent. The entire village mobilized. But young Tybalt could not be found.

A week later, what would be known as Ty stumbled back out.

While everyone whispered it must have been some sort of changeling, his parents knew it was Tybalt, only changed. His dark hair, like his parent's, was gone---replaced with that not right silver. His eyes were a chill blue, not the brown of before. And the Ty that returned was a hellion. His parents could not control him; the boy could be found anywhere, talking other kids into anything, and otherwise making a scandal of himself. He was clearly touched.

Time passed, and as these things happened, Ty _changed_. Like others, he got taller and became more of a man. But at the same time, odd things would happen. Vines would go wild, choking previously clear oaks. Animals would become submissive, or strange breezes would come up near Ty. They were not signs of fiends, but not of this world either. A changeling for sure.

Now, at the age of 16, the Arahan's have a mixed reputation. They still run the general store, but they also have _that boy_, the one that cannot be tamed, that rapscallion rascal. The village elders await the day when something drives the force of nature that is Ty out of town. For then they may finally have peace.

*Appearance and Personality*
Ty has an otherworldly countenance, with a shock of long silver hair and eyes the color of winter. This 'otherness' draws eyes to him, and it does not hurt that he is a striking figure. Only Brandon in the village is taller, though one would be hard pressed to call any fairer. 

Ty's personality cannot be called anything other than scandalous. He flaunts the authority in the town, but always in a way that make those he offends seem foolish. While a few have thrown fists his way, it only seems to broaden the devilish grin on the young man's face.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

stonegod: Looks great to me

Andor:  How did you get so much gold?  you're not even first lvl, and it looks like you started way over 200 gp on a quick glance through

Edit:  Nevermind I figured it out.  I forgot I still left max gold up there from thinking you all would be commomners


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, I edited the first post to include the two of you.  Here's hoping to a good game


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

For anyone wondering, the IC thread is HERE.


----------



## Andor (Apr 2, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Andor:  How did you get so much gold?  you're not even first lvl, and it looks like you started way over 200 gp on a quick glance through
> 
> Edit:  Nevermind I figured it out.  I forgot I still left max gold up there from thinking you all would be commomners




It's 200 gold even and most of it went int a wagon and mules, but I'll reduce it if you like, I certainly don't need 40 GP in cash. Incidently I doubled the price for the wagon to make it a covered wagon usable as a portable smithy. 

I'm picturing that heavy mace as a big smithing hammer btw.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2007)

*Rhun* Could you choose a lighter color than blue? Blue and black be hard for me old eyes to read (I could go into the psychophysics, but I won't )


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Rhun* Could you choose a lighter color than blue? Blue and black be hard for me old eyes to read (I could go into the psychophysics, but I won't )





I think I've mentioned this before, but I don't use the black background. I use the lighter ones. But I can go ahead and change my color for you.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think I've mentioned this before, but I don't use the black background. I use the lighter ones. But I can go ahead and change my color for you.



Yeah, its an issue finding a good luminance balance. Best bet is one nearer to grey, so it shows up fine on both.

If they didn't have so many different styles, it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

I switched to Teal...does that show up okay?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I switched to Teal...does that show up okay?



Works well.

One of these days, I should come up with a Dr. approved list of colors.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Works well.
> 
> One of these days, I should come up with a Dr. approved list of colors.





Definitely. I always default to blue because it shows up so well on the lighter backgrounds. I'll have to remember to default to Teal from now on.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I switched to Teal...does that show up okay?



Works great, and now I have to ask LR to change his. 

Lord_Raven: Please?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

Are we going to have a Rogue Gallery thread, or just leave the PCs in here?


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

I knew I forgot something    Yeah, we're going to have a rg.  Let me make one real quick

Edit http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3436627#post3436627 There you go guys


----------



## Andor (Apr 22, 2007)

We seem to have stalled out. Another post oh GM?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes please, Ivellious! Do I need to cast a _haste_ spell?


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 22, 2007)

Ack!  Alright, next time I forget to post in the game thread smack me!  It'll be up sometime today.  That's a promise

And a side note, that haste spell would be nice Rhun


----------



## Andor (May 29, 2007)

Ok. I tossed Weyland into the Rogues Gallery.


----------

